# Puppy is smelly!



## Bella's Ma (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, so my baby Bella is a little over 4 months now she is a lab/boxer mix. She gets a bath about once a week whether we do it at home or we take her to petsmart. Thing is about after about three days she starts to smell. We let her go outside. There isnt anything outside but the grass. We switched her food from Science diet to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy. I don't know what to do about her stench. It's a little rough. What can I do to make her stop smelling so much? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Where is the smell coming from?

If it's from her mouth, she could be teething, totally normal and it'll go away after she looses all her puppy teeth and the adult ones come in. 

If it's her coat, try a different shampoo, you can cut the shampoo with a bit of vinegar too, and add a few drops of tea tree oil to the shampoo. Make sure it's rinsed out very well too.

If it's gas, try some digestive enzymes, yogurt or both to see if it helps clear up the issue. Give her a bit longer on that food and see, it may be she doesn't digest it well.

Lana


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Weekly bathing seems a bit frequent and may actually do more harm than good.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

you sure it's not just her breath? puppy's breath isn't the most pleasant thing. =P

something else to consider, does she have wrinkles? try getting baby wipes and cleaning them out 'cause dirt and stuff can get stuck in there and start to smell, but like ron says, a bath once a week is a bit excessive.

i would suggest just getting a good soap (i use mane and tail) and giving her a bath no sooner than once a month and some baby wipes.


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

My 6 month old puppy has only had three baths thus far. I only bath if he rolls in something funky in the woods. I spot clean him if it is just mud on his legs or something. You can really dry out their skin and coat. Tell us where do you smell the bad odor. Mine had to have his anal sacs emptied already and that was fishy smelling. When he was cutting his teeth his breath was foul, not sweet new puppy breath. How long has the you tried the Blue food? Give it a good month to see changes since before that is usually transition time.


----------



## crittermom (Jan 14, 2010)

My puppy used to get really smelly too. It was actually a combo of her ears and her breath stinking. We started cleaning her ears by flushing a mix of vinegar/alcohol every other day and she smells better now (and she's done teething). now we just add the flush anytime after baths or on really humid or rainy days. She gets baths every 4-5 weeks now. It could also be anal gland issues. Are her stools solid? Sometimes soft stools can cause the anal glands to fill and then they stink! Adding some fiber to her diet can help the stools and therefore the anal glands.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

My pup gets baths twice a week these days, and he's completely fine..

Maybe you should have her anal glands checked? They can smell pretty funky if they're full or impacted. A groomer should be able to express them properly for you.


----------



## AgentCooper (May 4, 2010)

lucidity said:


> My pup gets baths twice a week these days, and he's completely fine..
> 
> Maybe you should have her anal glands checked? They can smell pretty funky if they're full or impacted. A groomer should be able to express them properly for you.


I just got home and the house stunk like dog, I think it was because my wife had him in a room nearby the entrance. However, his crate is in the utility room and every time I go in there is a odor. I haven't even had him a week yet, and he doesn't stink when I'm close to him. Do I just get some air fresheners? He is a GSD btw.


----------

